# Npa Grand National



## Blueracer757 (Aug 29, 2004)

Does anyone have any information about the NPA show to be held in San Bernadino, on January 18-21. Entry deadline, cost per bird, host hotel etc?? Thanks.


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Held*

At the Orange Show in San Bernandino. Mill and Orange Show. Contact: The L. A. Pigeon Club for details . Then let us know what you find out. I think parking $5.00.


----------



## Blueracer757 (Aug 29, 2004)

*NPA Grand National*

I tried the LA Pigeon club website (lapigeonclub.org) but it doesn't work. I'll keep looking.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

You might try contacting Frank directly for the needed information:

January 18-24, 2006
NPA Grand National
San Bernadino, CA
Frank Barrachina (909) 797-9757
http://npausa.com/ 

Terry


----------

